# Tyranid books?



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any books that show a Tyranid invasion at all? I haven't seen any but I don't think I've seen everything BL has released either.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

The second Ultramarines book by GM.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Which is called _Warriors of Ultramar_. 

_Duty Calls_, a Ciaphas Cain novel also features a nid invasion. So does _Desert Raiders_. Both of those are from an Imperial Guard perspective but feature lots of nid action.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Desert Raiders is teh only Imperial guard book I've read and it was really good so I'd recommend that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Helion Rain_ and _Heart of Rage_ have Tyranids in them...


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Dark Disciple, the second Word Bearer Book also features some Tyranids.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe there is a short story in _Fear the Alien_ that has Imperial Guard defending an outpost from Tyranids. I can't remember who it's by though.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent news! Thank you guys!


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

There's a lot of Tyranid-featuring short stories about. I know _Planetkill_, most of the _Favourite Recipes of the Space Marines_ books and _Fear the Alien_ all have Nids in 'em.

There's a rather wonderful cameo by the Tyranids in the _Ravenor_ omnibus.

Also the Deathwatch book by C.S. Goto, _Warrior Brood_.


----------

